# Smoked Pecans and Almonds



## c8h10n4o2x2 (May 5, 2013)

First attempt at smoking nuts

1lb pecans 12oz of almonds
half of each I soaked in a brine solution of 3/4 cups of salt and 4 cups of water for 2 hours

Both batches I coated in egg whites then coated them in this mix

1/2 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 tbsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne
1 tbsp of butter
(Borrowed and modified from http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/55449/smoked-almonds  Thanks Dionysus)

150 F for 3 hours
2/3 Hickory 1/3 apple
Filled the smoke box approximately ever 1/2 hour for the first 2 hours

Last hour raised the temp to around 200

The batch that I soak in brine came out a little more chewy but other than that they came out good.













IMG_1379.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ May 5, 2013






Left brine right with out













IMG_1383.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ May 5, 2013






Left brine right with out, front with popcorn salt back with out

Next time I think I will just try with out brine and a larger batch


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

looks great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ajbert (May 5, 2013)

I do love this forum!  Never thought about smoking nuts but now I have yet another future plan for some smoked almonds!


----------

